# Blue Water Recipes



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, since my sailing threads keep getting closed, and with it being Thanksgiving and everything, I thought I'd try a new direction in my postings that would be less controversial and hopefully much more beneficial (and delicious) for the whole community - newbs included.

Here is a wonderful recipe for luscious blue water capable...












> Ingredients
> 
> COOKIES:
> 5 cups All-purpose Flour
> ...


These things are perfect for when you're at the helm in an F12.

Anyone else have some tried-and-true blue water recipes?


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

Shouldn't there be a list of ingredients?


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Well since my Hunter cannot be considered a " Blue Water" boat I guess these cookies are off the menu for me:grin.
Wonder if we could change the recipe a little and make them coastal cruising cookies ?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

paulinnanaimo said:


> Shouldn't there be a list of ingredients?


Oh my goodness. You're right. I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to cause any trouble. I went back and edited my initial post to add the ingredients.

Remember, pastries and savory dishes also qualify if done right! But pressure cooker dishes are NOT allowed!


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

Need a proper bluewater-capable cookie tin to stow them in


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Are these cookies 'Euro CE CAT Rated A' or do they violate some U.S. FDA or USDA rules and therefore are not blue water capable?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't do the blue water thing, but I do like to cook, and in my quest to improve simplicity, I have decided to go fridge less on my current boat, single burner stove with no oven. I carry 2 pots, one of which is a cast iron Dutch oven from Cabelas, it's an awesome pot, I'm still experimenting with its capabilities.

Here's my favourite Dutch oven boat dish, Dutch oven dhal. 

Cover bottom of pot with a thin layer of cooking oil, and warm.
Add 2-3 whole diced onions, grate about 1/3 Rd of a fresh ginger root and 4 or 5 diced garlic, brown.
Add spices, I usually go with about a teaspoon each of cumin, turmeric, curry powder and Chilli powder.
Add 7 cups of water and 4 cups of lentils. Simmer for about 25 minutes.

This makes a huge amount of food, enough for about 8-10 good size meals. It uses all fairly healthy food, requires only a single pot and groceries that can last a very long time without refrigeration, salt or preservatives.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I never enjoyed baking while sailing, but I have made my own Kahlua while anchored up one night. Made enough to get most of the folks at the anchorage into a wonderful frame of mind. 

GARY'S KICKAPOO JOY JUICE
(STOVETOP KAHLUA)

This is a page from the book of Lil' Abner, the comic strip that those of us who are over age 60 loved for many years. If you'll recall, the concoction that was being brewed by one of the characters in a backwoods still was called "Kickapoo Joy Juice," after which this particular recipe was named.

4 cups water
5 cups granulated sugar
4 cups vodka
½-cup instant coffee (dry measure)
1 Tsp. vanilla extract

Using a large saucepan, bring water to a boil, add one cup of sugar, dissolve, then stir in instant coffee until it is completely dissolved. Add the remaining sugar and simmer over a low heat for 30 minutes, allow the mixture to cool to room temperature, add the vanilla and vodka, stir and you've just created the best tasting kahlua ever. It tastes great on the rocks or when used to make a white Russian. Enjoy!

Enjoy,

Gary


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, non CE rated pepperoni pizza made on a blue water passage between Sumatra and Thailand. If you guys don't know how to make a pepperoni pizza on the BBQ then yer not blue water sailors...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Are you using charcoal in a kettle grill? When my old kettle grill went bad I thought about doing just that, but then went back to propane. Neat!

Gary


----------



## heading168 (Sep 27, 2017)

Over last couple of weeks I have been building up the stocks for my dash to St Thomas I've done this before and should know better but never learn. Don't make the toffee and peanut brittle to early. I just finished the list for the last things I have to do before leaving, top of the list "make toffee" peanut brittle was down to 2 lbs I made 4. I'm not going to say how much toffee I made.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

travlin-easy said:


> Are you using charcoal in a kettle grill? When my old kettle grill went bad I thought about doing just that, but then went back to propane. Neat!
> 
> Gary


That is an old force 10 kettle propane fired bbq. Dedicated 2.5 kg propane cylinder for this essential piece of blue water sailing gear. Needs a bit of a clean up, have bigger fish to fry so it's low on the upkeep list. Yep, the old barbie more important then a watermaker, inverter, ac, plotter, etc, etc..chicks dig it!


----------



## PerryRight (Nov 6, 2017)

thanks! they look great!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

In late September we chartered a 49' Jeanneau. We and two other boats were informally racing in close formation. We were about an hour from the anchorage when we got completely becalmed, just drifting. 

My wife took this opportunity to start baking some cookies. It's a teeny little boat oven, so she could only bake 8 cookies at a time.

After a short while we saw a wind line coming. We went from dead calm to 20-25 knots in about a minute. We had full sail up and were sailing as close as possible so we could clear the south tip of an island on one tack*. We were HEELING!

My wife carried on, baking batch after batch of cookies at 30º of heel. Despite what people say about the wide open cabin of a non-bluewater boat like that  it did have ceiling-mounted handholds running the length of the cabin and she was easily able to move around.

The wind shifted a little and we heeled a little extra far and a couple pans she had wedged in someplace came out and went flying across the cabin. She stuck he head up the companionway and told us that that was the last batch of cookies for today!

We were heeling further than the gimbaled stove could gimbal, so all the heel cookies were decidedly smooshed. We all thought the smooshed heel cookies tasted better than traditionally shaped becalmed cookies.



* bad tactics on my part—we were not able to clear the island on one tack and lost to the boats that went around the north side.


----------



## paulinnanaimo (Dec 3, 2016)

So where is the recipe?


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup butter
3/4 cup granulated sugar
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
2 teaspoon vanilla
2 large eggs
4 cups chocolate chips

You can make the dough days in advance and refrigerate it. It tolerates a large range of oven temperatures, just bake until they look like cookies.

(She says it's the Nestle Toll House recipe with double the vanilla and double the chocolate chips, leaving out the stupid nuts)


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

thanksgiving birdeeee......
1 cornish hen for each intended guest at table, it could be done with half bird apiece....depending on appetites--cooked on a mesquite fueled rail mounted grill.
ocean salad
alfredo sauce
baked taters 
cranberry orange relish
stuffing of choice for birdees....
side dish of veggies or healthy items of choice done your favorite way....


cook bird. 
cook stuffing.
warm alfredo sauce or make from scratch no i donot have recipe because i cheated and used a jar of it..hahahahaha
so ye arrange the bird on the plate with tater close by and ring plate with ocean salad. make it look like the seaweed it is...
when burdee and tater and salad are appropriately arranged, drizzle alfredo sauce over the ocean salad and stuffing and tater so it looks a bit like a flyover by a seagull.....

and i named this arrangement the thanksgiving day seagulll.. was delicious. 
yeah and i also cheated because i was not sailing on thanksgiving, 2001

ps cranberry orange relish is on back of all cranberry bags issued by ocean spray. delicious stuff. 1 orange, valencia. 1 cup yes cup sugar. i use estandar, or unbleached. bag of cranberries. chop em up together in food processor or blender until mixed well, almost unrecognizeable, and smells divine. is best refrigerated overnight.


you said thanksgiving, smacky......
1


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

And such timing, almost a whole year early!

Thanks


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

use a ham, call it osprey and serve it on christmas.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

zeehag said:


> use a ham, call it osprey and serve it on christmas.


Would a can of Spam work?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> Would a can of Spam work?


spam is merely disgusting ham.. whatever they do to it is a magic i never wish to learn.... but it could work... chopped pressed and formed osprey.....


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

^A can of bully beef would be easier to form into any shape you wish..


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

"Bluewater Recipes"... I'm going to have to digest that perspective for a while before further comment.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

blue water can be used to cook pasta and potatoes..just put into pot boil add the rest and wait.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

zeehag said:


> blue water can be used to cook pasta and potatoes..just put into pot boil add the rest and wait.


1/3 salt, 2/3 fresh is about right. Otherwise your spuds will suck spit from your gums.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmm, sugar and wheat flour.

Smackdaddy is out to give us all diabetes.

There are so many recipes for healthier baked goods these days, often using almond flour and other alternatives.

Smack, are you clueless on those toxic ingredients, or just working with the devil?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My best bluewater recipe is:

12-ounce glass of ice cubes
1 shot silver tequila
1 shot melon liquor
1 shot coconut rum
3 shots Chi Chi's Margaretta Mix with tequila

Sure goes down nice on a warm summer night at an anchorage. 

Oh wait! Smack was talking about food. As for food, I just cook the same things I cook at home - makes no difference where I am, offshore, tied to a dock or sitting on my deck at home - the recipes are the same.

Merry Christmas,

Gary


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

If you pay attention to "healthier alternative" ingredients, then contribute your recipes.

Don't preach your preferences, just criticising others'.

I save and reuse our pork fat, lots of full-fat butter and other dairy, if my time comes a little early so be it.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

John-
You're a bit behind the times. I think it was in 1989, when I was crewing for a doctor whose wife gave him hell for using butter instead of margarine, that the USDA came out with the news that butter was actually HEALTHIER because it contained no trans-fats, unlike most of the plasticized margarine of the time. Remember that paradigm shift? Heard anything about transfats being reformulated out of foods in the last 30 years?
Ayup. So continue to enjoy the butter and the pork fat. All fats aren't the same, a year or two ago the news about good fats and bad fats and cholesterol also had big changes. Trying to keep up with this stuff is like having a conversation with The Red Queen. (Good name for a boat.)
I don't preach, I just point out in passing that we are like the Roman Empire: Drinking water from our LEAD PIPES with no idea of what that lead is doing to us. (Unless you live near Flint, Michigan.) Sugar cookies as an offshore recipe? I see no reason for them, and would argue that Snickers bars, with healthy nuts in them, are better for you. And still will always be snarfed down by the night watch. (Nuts=good carbs and fats and oils, white flour and sugar? Not the same. Even if the calorie count is.)
It is easy to stow pasta or instant mashed potatoes or rice...all cheap carbs. Great if that's your only concern. Not so easy to stow a freeze dried head of lettuce, and way more expensive to get dried kale.(VBG)


----------

